# WIP W2 Mighty Mini



## Eric (May 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. I always enjoy other WIP so I thought I would share one. Just after heat treat, quick grind to remove scale and check hamon. Now temper and the finish grinding. My goal is a substantial but small gyuto with height, heft, long flat, and thin behind edge. So we'll see how I do! Thx and as always comments and critique more than welcome. Be well-Eric


----------



## Matus (May 21, 2016)

Eric - it is really cool to see another WIP here  But tell us more - how did you get to this stage in the project (process, tools, materials, etc.). When did you start with knifemaking?


----------



## Eric (May 21, 2016)

Well....i am fortunate to live in Seattle where there are a number of great knife makers. I have taken several work shops at Dave lischs studio. Like most here I started because I was interested in how the amazing knives shown here were made. Several years ago I spent a week in Michigan with Randy and Jr. Anyway...... I took a w2 class several years ago and made a cool little gyuto-I posted it on here back then.. I find myself reaching for that knive most times, despite having many others. Probably cause I made it, not that it's anything great, but I also like the size its smallish 180 cm or so but still has height and a long flat section. Anyway I wanted to make a similar one but with more heft, the other is very thin throughout. 

So so I got some w2 from Aldo about a year ago, but life got in the way and just getting back to this. I cut out the profile on my portable bandsaw from harbor freight, rough ground it on my grinder-. Then I cleaned it, applied rut lands furnace cement, heated at 1475 for 10minutes, quenched in parks 50, tempered at 400 for 2 hrs and so it sits. Fwiw I'm just doing this for fun. Thanks for your interest. More to come.....


----------



## Kippington (May 21, 2016)

Very cool. It looks like the hamon turned out beautifully. What grit did you use to rough check it?


----------



## Matus (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the details - I will be watching this thread closely


----------



## Eric (May 21, 2016)

Yes- I'm really happy with how the hamon turned out. Took the scale off with 36 then just quick 60-120 progression to see the hamon.


----------



## jessf (May 21, 2016)

Did the blade cool between scale removal and temper phase?


----------



## jessf (May 21, 2016)

Never mind. Read the last paragraph again. Beer a foise gras in montreal makes for tired eyes.


----------



## Eric (May 21, 2016)

View attachment 32021


Ok this is my grind. Pretty flat, but thin at the edge and still substantial at spine. I'll show the distal taper next round. Now I need to hand sand.......I wish I had some rhynowet- it's on my list. More tomorrow.


----------



## Eric (May 26, 2016)

Got some gidgee glued on and now to shape the handle


----------



## Eric (May 29, 2016)

View attachment 32105
View attachment 32106
View attachment 32107
View attachment 32108
View attachment 32109



Handle shaped, sanded and oiled. Blade etched. Need to sand some scratches revealed by the etch.....&#128547;&#128547;&#128514;

then sharpen on stones


----------



## jessf (May 29, 2016)

Pics links don't seem to be working


----------



## Eric (May 29, 2016)

Huh? Not uploading for some reason? Not sure why, will try again later.


----------



## Eric (May 30, 2016)

Re etched.


----------



## jessf (May 31, 2016)

very cool


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2016)

Would you look at that. Really nice Eric. I envision this knife in a big hand of a big man (or woman). What is the final weight, where is the balance and hows the taper? The handle looks a little glassy, what did you use?


----------



## Eric (May 31, 2016)

Thanks. Tung oil, which is still wet, hence the gloss. I'll post more images later to show finished handle. Specs to follow. Handle does look a bit large to me too in the photos, feels nice though. Specs to follow. ER


----------

